# IL-2 Sturmovk Help



## dgard20 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been a way for some time and now I'm back and need a brush up on IL-2
Can I add AMERICAN planes and how? Can I fly them?
Please respond.
Dave
PS...also any pointers to get the most out of this is apprecaited


----------



## timshatz (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you have the original IL2 or some of the expansion packs that have come after. "Forgotten Battles", "Aces expansion pack" or "Pacific Fighter". All of them have American aircraft in them.


----------



## dgard20 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the out of the box IL-2 Sturmovk. Does this mean I can't use American planes? I thought last year (it's been that long) I was able to use USSR, German and USA. Am I wrong?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

I have IL-2 Forgotten battles which you can get for like £5 which has american aircraft in it..........


----------



## timshatz (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, I think Lanc nailed it. You have the original version. The add ons are the programs that have American planes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

FB has a few american aircraft like the P-47 and P-51 which you can fly but yes for more american aircraft you'll want the Aces Expension Pack or even Pacific Fighters.........


----------



## dgard20 (Jan 21, 2007)

how are the graphics with both?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2007)

The graphics dont improve with the other games....


----------



## dgard20 (Jan 22, 2007)

are they the same? If yes than thats good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

yes the graphics will be the same.......


----------

